# Hi Everyone...Sailstar Corinthian 19 Owner



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Getting my 1967 Corinthian 19 ready to launch in the Mississippi sound. Boat survived Katrina on a trailer in my back yard, but all the marinas were wiped out!!! Boat needed lots of TLC so I am doing a full overhaul from keel to mast. I love the hull design and how well it handles rough weather. Boat will be kept at a slip and hauled out only for major hurricanes or a bottom paint job. Had to scratch build a trailer as there as not one in the original purchase deal. I'm sure I'll be asking all kinds of questions here and hope to make a few friends who sail out of Gulfport/Biloxi area. Thanks, Bruce


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Now in the process of repairing the soggy deck up front, and making it into a useful anchor locker. See the thread in the maintenance section of the sailnet forums.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Almost done with my renovation. Still look to have a launch date of Jan. 3. Been a ton of work but I can see the finish line!! Have a lot of pix of the entire renovation. Anyone here from the Miss Gulf coast? I'm gonna have some general navigation questions about the Miss Sound, inside of the barrier islands. My experience is limited to Lake Pontchartrain only...
looking forward to sailing in a more open area for sure...


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Decided to go all out and do a full mechanical and cosmetic restoration along with lots of modifications for reserve buoyancy and safety. Seriously underestimated time involvement of such a project, but I am done. Will be launching in about a week or two if the weather cooperates. We have been having daily thunderstorms every afternoon for weeks on end...lots of gulf moisture...probably a good thing as this continual release of energy might keep the "H-word"s away .... Cant wait to see my boat slide off the trailer into the marina at Gulfport.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

So I finally came to a finishing point on the renovation and launched this past Saturday. It was raining and windy and I just wanted to make it to my slip at the marina. Sunday was perfect weather and we sailed about 6 miles with my brother at the tiller the entire day (his 1st time). He sailed and I tended the jib and made the sandwiches. I have a ton of renovation photos I hope to share...hope to make some sailing pals to help me navigate the sound safely and give me any pointers about places see, to avoid , shallows, currents etc...

I spent 13 months working almost every day on the project, and Sunday made it all worthwhile. 

I go out with a friend tomorrow and have to return to work on Thursday... Just glad to be on the water again.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

So far I have sailed my boat 5 times since launch date. If it is not raining, I am sailing. Had a big scare 2 weeks ago with a storm that dumped 6 inches of rain in one hour. Thank goodness I have two bilge pumps that are automatic and totally independent of each other. Separate hoses and even separate batteries too. Boat was dry when I checked on it a week after the storm. Had my best sailing day this past saturday and sailed almost 15 miles with perfect winds from the west all day. We really got to experiment with sail trim and now know I need a boom vang to control mainsail shape. I could pull down on the boom with my arms and feel the boat accelerate. Also need to add a few blocks a ways back to control headsail angle too. Since I have launched, I have only used about 32 oz of gasoline all together.
I started with 1 1/2 gallons and still have over a gallon of fuel in the tank. There are power boats that use that much pulling onto the trailer at the ramp. 

Already got a friend hooked on sailing, was so easy to do, just let them hold the tiller a while!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying a wonderful sailing season. Bruce


----------



## fortunebrass (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Everbody.

I am New Here from brass electrical components Company. We Provide Custom Word wide brass electrical components service as per client requirement. So if you have any question about brass electrical components are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

Welcome to all the new members here, make all the stay of yours memorable here, and enjoy the stay a lot


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard. Good resources here to help.

Dave


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

welcocme bro just enjoy the stay here and make it memorable one for us here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2015)

Bruce....my name is Phil..........I have a home in Bath ,NC..........last fall I bought a Corinthian 19 and would like to do some restoration work......do you still have your pictures ? I would like to see them.........THANKS ,


----------



## richf771 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Bruce and Phil,

I have looking for a sailboat for my wife, 10 and 13 years olds and myself to sail on a protected bay of Lake Erie. Planned on picking up a Cape Dory Typhoon, then started looking at the non-self bailing Corinthians and Ensigns, and liked the deep cockpits better. I was leaning towards the Ensign for its larger cockpit and ability to take more passengers, but the rest of the family really liked the Corinthian. 

Locally there is one with solid deck and hull, but the interior has been gutted, and the beam under the mast is in rough shape. But the price was right and I was gearing up for some major work over the winter. Then I found a single owner Corinthian in good shape on the east coast that I purchased today. Now I am looking at the Ensign thinking how great that huge cockpit is. So I need someone to help me out, and eliminate my buyers remise, by telling me what a great boat the Corinthian is, and why it is so much better than the Ensign

The one problem the boat has is that is does collect some water in the cavity immediately below the companionway door in the cabin. Not a lot, just enough. The owner cut a small whole for a sponge. Has anyone else experienced this. Didn't think it was a deal breaker for an otherwise solid boat.

Seriously, anxious to hear what people think about the boat, how it handles, advice on trailering, rehab efforts, etc.

Nice to meet you.

Rich


----------

